# Ναυπηγήσεις, Μετασκευές - Buildings,  retrofits, demolition > Ναυπηγήσεις, Μετασκευές, Διαλύσεις πλοίων (Buildings,  retrofits, demolition) >  Για δυνατούς ...λύτες....

## emmanoss

174193728_840624840000416_6442571475614237244_n.jpg174873163_185579310059956_3304575168103246855_n.jpgΚαλημέρα σε όλους και όλες!
Κατάφερα να σπάσω το σπαστό άλπουρο ενός καταμαράν (παραλίας), στο σύνδεσμο του.
Δλδ, τα δύο τμήματα είναι άθικτα, αλλά το κομμάτι (αρσενικό) που  τα συνδέει, έσπασε...
Η ζημιά αποκαταστάθηκε άψογα αλλά τα δύο κομμάτια έχουν ένα "τζόγο" και δεν πρέπει.
Δλδ το αρσενικό τμήμα δεν μπαίνει όσο εφαρμοστά θα έπρεπε. Υπολογίζω +/- 2 χιλιοστά.
Η ερώτηση είναι πως θα μπορούσε αυτός ο τζόγος να φύγει. Υπάρχει κάποιο υλικό (πάστα) που θα το εφαρμόσω στο π.χ. σύνδεσμο και πριν στεγνώσει να το συνδέσω-ευθυγραμμίσω;;; Αλλά πως θα καταφέρω να μην κολλήσουν τα δυό κομμάτια και το άλπουρο να είναι πάλι σπαστό;;;
Ότι σκεφτείτε, ..καλοδεχούμενο..

----------


## roussosf

> 174193728_840624840000416_6442571475614237244_n.jpg174873163_185579310059956_3304575168103246855_n.jpgΚαλημέρα σε όλους και όλες!
> Κατάφερα να σπάσω το σπαστό άλπουρο ενός καταμαράν (παραλίας), στο σύνδεσμο του.
> Δλδ, τα δύο τμήματα είναι άθικτα, αλλά το κομμάτι (αρσενικό) που  τα συνδέει, έσπασε...
> Η ζημιά αποκαταστάθηκε άψογα αλλά τα δύο κομμάτια έχουν ένα "τζόγο" και δεν πρέπει.
> Δλδ το αρσενικό τμήμα δεν μπαίνει όσο εφαρμοστά θα έπρεπε. Υπολογίζω +/- 2 χιλιοστά.
> Η ερώτηση είναι πως θα μπορούσε αυτός ο τζόγος να φύγει. Υπάρχει κάποιο υλικό (πάστα) που θα το εφαρμόσω στο π.χ. σύνδεσμο και πριν στεγνώσει να το συνδέσω-ευθυγραμμίσω;;; Αλλά πως θα καταφέρω να μην κολλήσουν τα δυό κομμάτια και το άλπουρο να είναι πάλι σπαστό;;;
> Ότι σκεφτείτε, ..καλοδεχούμενο..


Αυτό που βλέπουμε στην πρώτη φωτό ( η φωλιά) το έφτιαξες εσύ η είναι το δικό του επισκευασμένο? Μήπως υπάρχει και υπάρχει και άλλο ένα ίδιο πιο μέσα για να μην "παίζει" το αρσενικό στο εσωτερικό του άλπουρου? Υπάρχουν πολλές ρητίνες που ίσως σου δώσουν λύση. Θα τις βρείς εδώ

----------


## emmanoss

> Αυτό που βλέπουμε στην πρώτη φωτό ( η φωλιά) το έφτιαξες εσύ η είναι το δικό του επισκευασμένο? Μήπως υπάρχει και υπάρχει και άλλο ένα ίδιο πιο μέσα για να μην "παίζει" το αρσενικό στο εσωτερικό του άλπουρου? Υπάρχουν πολλές ρητίνες που ίσως σου δώσουν λύση. Θα τις βρείς εδώ


Πολύ σωστά παρατήρησες....  Υπάρχει και δεύτερο "δαχτυλίδι-πάτημα" πιο μέσα (περίπου 25 πότους) 
Είναι το δικό του.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------

